
Show HN: ReactHN, a Hacker News Progressive Web App That Works Offline - qnk
https://react-hn.appspot.com
======
qnk
Source code: [https://github.com/insin/react-
hn](https://github.com/insin/react-hn)

------
slamus
Looks good ! However, you could implement infinite scrolling, which is the
most lacking feature on HN.

------
onestone
I get "502 Bad Gateway" after a long wait. An AppEngine issue?

------
jboogy
I love the comment consolidation feature like Reddit

------
lesibecek
How to hack website school?

